# مفاجاه (صور من داخل مصنع سماد طلخا )



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقدم لكم اليوم مجموعه من الصور من داخل مصنع سماد طلخا 
مجموعة صور للتربينات والمضخات الموجود 
الصور ومقاطع الفيديو جميله جدا
للتحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/5836521..._1575___1604___1587___1605___1575___1583_.rar

ارجو منكم الدعاء لى

ورودنى الردود والمناقشات الحلوه


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ياجماعه فين الردود
عايز اعرف الرابط شغال ولا ايه


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل عزيزي وبارك الله فيك.
هناك نقطة وهي اننا في السعودية غالبا نواجه مشاكل مع الرابيد شير ونفضل بعد اذنك لو ترفع المواضيع على www.4shared.com ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العندليب المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

من عنيا الاتنين ياجميل
وشكرا على الرد الجميل


----------



## volda (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على التعب


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل و شكرا مقدما


----------



## العندليب المصرى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب 
انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## م المصري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

هل تقصد طلخا التي تقع في محافظة الدقهلية ؟


----------



## eng.mizoo (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور.............................................................................................


----------



## omdaa52 (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً. جاري التحميل


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

جاري الانتظار للتحميل


----------



## عماد بركات (18 ديسمبر 2008)

_كتر الف خيرك وعلى فكره انا عاوز اشتغل فى السماد انا خراط معادن اسطمبات_​:20:


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا عندليب


----------



## eh3e (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أبريل 2009)

اعانك الله على كل خير


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## حاتم 763 (15 يوليو 2011)

شوقتنى لصور بس للاسف الرابط مش شغال


----------



## كاتر بلر (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 يوليو 2011)

بجد صور جامده جدا جدا
تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------

